# PeerGuardian problems??



## ALZAMAC (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey folks!!

i have recently installed zone alarm firewall on my system although it takes a bit of getting used to it does the job.A friend also recommend that i use Peerguardian but i find this a complete nightmare and most of the time i have to disable it to access the web.
Can anyone tell me if i actually need peerguardian or is zone alarm sufficient??
Also if anyone knows how to work P/g effectively can you please give me some pointers??

Thanks!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is the first time I've ever heard of Peerguardian, and I can assure you that you don't need it. I'd lose it. I've managed to work for years without it, so it can't be that important.

I see it's a P2P product, which is something that we don't support here in any case.


----------



## ALZAMAC (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks John, pardon my ignorance but what is p2p??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Peer-to-Peer file sharing.


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

PeerGuardian used to be very good for blocking connections from fake file sites and other agencies when using p2p but after the server was compromised a few months ago and the installers backdoored there has been no updates or support.

Zone Alarm is a full firewall while pg just blocks connection from certain agencies so ZA is a much better choice for what you want.


----------

